# It's been 1 year



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

And I cannot believe how much I still miss my big guy. I still cry every week when I dust his urn. I well up every time I think of him. Today it has been 1 year since I lost my big boy and I can't believe it's been that long.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I completely understand. You are not alone.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful photo. I do the same thing and it's been 5 yrs


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

A year ago, I had my big girl, Crusher, pts. I still cry for all that I lost last year.


----------

